# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Emotional intelligence from Daniel Jay Goleman

## Airicist

Daniel Jay Goleman

"Emotional Intelligence: Why It Can Matter More Than IQ Paperback", September 27, 2005 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Daniel Goleman introduces emotional intelligence 

Published on Apr 23, 2012




> The author explains his theories of emotional intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Documentary "Emotional Intelligence with Daniel Goleman", Rachel Lyon, 1999, USA at IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Daniel Goleman, "Focus: the Hidden Driver of Excellence" | Talks at Google 

Published on Dec 6, 2013




> In Focus, Psychologist and journalist Daniel Goleman, author of the #1 international bestseller Emotional Intelligence, offers a groundbreaking look at today's scarcest resource and the secret to high performance and fulfillment: attention.
> 
> Combining cutting-edge research with practical findings, Focus delves into the science of attention in all its varieties, presenting a long overdue discussion of this little-noticed and under-rated mental asset. In an era of unstoppable distractions, Goleman persuasively argues that now more than ever we must learn to sharpen focus if we are to survive in a complex world.
> 
> Goleman boils down attention research into a threesome: inner, other, and outer focus. Drawing on rich case studies from fields as diverse as competitive sports, education, the arts, and business, he shows why high-achievers need all three kinds of focus, and explains how those who rely on Smart Practices—mindfulness meditation, focused preparation and recovery, positive emotions and connections, and mental "prosthetics" that help them improve habits, add new skills, and sustain greatness—excel while others do not.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Twelve Competencies of Emotional Intelligence"

by Daniel Goleman
June 30, 2021

----------

